# Top 10 Therapy Dog Breeds



## Petguide.com

Dogs are much more than companions. There are pooches who are born to help. Watch the video for our top 10 therapy dog breeds.

http://www.petguide.com/blog/dog/top-10-therapy-dog-breeds/

~Petguide.com


----------

